# Humbling Utility A



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I hesitate to share this as it is not something I would like to remember, but most likely will never forget. Yesterday was Baylee's re-entry into the utility A ring after time off for recovery from some back problems. The trial was a beautiful show with awesome grounds and all seemed aligned for a decent performance. Baylee has never been a solid performeer due to all sorts of insecurity issues but we were ready!
Baylee entered the reing with more spirit than she typically has...good start. The heeling for signals began and as we hit the slow.....Baylee slowed and stopped and peed in the ring. Well that was the sad end to our utility re-debut. I was so disappointed... and humiliated. In all my years of showing and training my 9 y/o Baylee this has never happened before. I feel terrible that I did not make sure Baylee had eliminated prior to entering the ring. My fault, I know.... 
Oh well, on to the next show and chalk this up to another learning experience, I guess...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh my, I know how awful you must have felt....but trust me, no one but you will remember it or care that it happened. Pretty much everyone around the show circuit realizes that dogs will be dogs!
And I'm betting that next time *someone* will make sure that *someone else* has peed before hitting the ring!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I have seen this (or worse yet!) happen to top handlers, particularly in outdoor shows. Sometimes we are so focused on what to do in the ring, that we forget the things to do outside of the ring.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I showed Tito outside once over the summer. He kept sniffing around and around the article pile, and I was sooo afraid he was going to scent mark the scent articles!! Usually I stand there and think to myself, "get the right one, get the right one", but this time I was standing there thinking, "don't pee on them, don't pee on them". He didn't do either!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bummer. Kinda of a let down for you. There is always another show.
Good luck next time..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My goodness, you must have been so disappointed. But you mentioned she was more up than usual - perhaps that will carry through to next time.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That sucks--but one day you will be able to look upon this moment and laugh  At least, that's what I think and it happened to me once (dog pooped in the ring)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I might trade ya, let me think about it....


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

How disappointing. But if there is a positive take away it is that she was in good spirits going in the ring. The peeing in the ring was just a fluke, you can fix that.

You and Baylee are an awesome team, you'll do it next time!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Grass is grass, how is the dog supposed to know you can't pee on "this" grass.... I think we will have issues with Quinn on that.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> Grass is grass, how is the dog supposed to know you can't pee on "this" grass.... I think we will have issues with Quinn on that.


 That is one thing about showing in CA...all of our shows are outdoors at various parks or similar venues. The dogs see it as one BIG potty box whereever we show...Still...in the middle of heeling...she really had to go!
It didn't help that the judge wasn't very forgiving of the accident that "fowled his ring"...oh well!


----------

